# Cannot capture Netflix, HBO Max, Amazon Video



## Toshiko (Dec 4, 2020)

So, my spouse and I are currently in different countries.  We pass the time by watching things together, one of us streaming whatever we watch to the other via private RTMP server. Suddenly, today, after no issue at any point in the past, OBS is now capturing only the subtitles and showing flat black where the video should be. YouTube is unaffected, but the other three mentioned are all uncapturable.


----------



## qhobbes (Dec 4, 2020)

There's a word for this and it rhymes with "piracy". Get the Netflix Standard plan and you can watch on up 2 devices at a time with HD available for $13.99 per month plus tax where applicable. Not sure about the others.


----------



## Toshiko (Dec 4, 2020)

I do have that plan, but you'll note that the same content isn't available in every country. Sometimes, yes, we can watch the same thing. Other times, it's not an option. And I'm not going to pirate something that I'm paying for.

Anyway, workaround found: disable hardware acceleration in the browser.


----------



## deergod1 (Dec 12, 2020)

Toshiko said:


> workaround found: disable hardware acceleration in the browser.



Thank you, Toshiko. This is also what I needed to know.


----------



## StewartHale (Mar 8, 2021)

I am also having this problem and feeling extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## Ianj (Jan 11, 2022)

Toshiko said:


> So, my spouse and I are currently in different countries.  We pass the time by watching things together, one of us streaming whatever we watch to the other via private RTMP server. Suddenly, today, after no issue at any point in the past, OBS is now capturing only the subtitles and showing flat black where the video should be. YouTube is unaffected, but the other three mentioned are all uncapturable.


Hi , You just need to download another browser like Firefox and play you content via Firefox and that will work for you.


----------



## DayGeckoArt (Jan 11, 2022)

Does anyone know why the hardware acceleration causes a problem sometimes and not others? I can see my NVDEC usage because I have it shown on my Stream Deck, and usually even with HW acceleration I can record the screen, on many different streaming sites. But occasionally I get black.


----------

